# Doordash algo tweaks



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

The $8.50 orders that used to be the orders to take have lowered the price to $6. I think they did this to try to get selective drivers to accept more orders, but it has dropped me to 0% for two weeks now.

**** off, Doordash. You're incredibly easy to simply toss aside.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

DD: let's cut driver pay

me:


----------



## Flier5425 (Jun 2, 2016)

These app based gig companies are constantly looking for ways to minimize their payouts to the drivers/delivery people. I think DD saw the changes Uber just made with California drivers and saw an opportunity to save some $ by reducing payouts.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Lower rates = more money! DD if following the Uber model to a T:

Lose money to gain market share and get people hooked on food delivery
Go public with the promise to become profitable thereby enriching the executives
FLOOD the market with drivers
Lower the amount paid to drivers
Keep more $$$ for themselves
The business model relies on a never ending supply of newbies who’ll take every ping dangling in front of them. You could see this coming. A massive amount of new drivers are like roaches, they breed and multiply. The only thing that stops it is less drivers.


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

Becoming a dasher is super easy, it's like opening a new email account, therefore lots of newbies taking every order, dashers join and quit, a never ending cycle.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

The DoorDash 2 step process to enable $3 offers:

Sign up everyone who isn't on the Sex Offenders list.
Make the map stay red so anyone can jump in at anytime without limiting schedules!


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Seamus said:


> The DoorDash 2 step process to enable $3 offers:
> 
> Sign up everyone who isn't on the Sex Offenders list.
> Make the map stay red so anyone can jump in at anytime without limiting schedules!
> ...


Since Tuesday, I've switched back to Grubhub.


----------



## gomo (May 29, 2019)

Rickos69 said:


> Since Tuesday, I've switched back to Grubhub.


GrubhubIs it better than DOORDASH?


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

gomo said:


> GrubhubIs it better than DOORDASH?


It is where I am, and at this specific time.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Seamus said:


> Lower rates = more money! DD if following the Uber model to a T:
> 
> Lose money to gain market share and get people hooked on food delivery
> Go public with the promise to become profitable thereby enriching the executives
> ...


In CA, lower rates equates to more money, thanks to prop. 22.

Low fare plus high tips.

Tips not included in calculations.

Cherry pick.

Unprofitable contractors always begging for employee status.

Experiment, learn and adapt or move on.


----------



## gomo (May 29, 2019)

The biggest disadvantage of Doordash is that you can't cancel orders arbitrarily. Today I was waiting for a meal at a pizzeria and waited for 45 minutes. This order is an order requested by the merchant for delivery. The customer's online order pick-up time at the merchant is 5:24pm, but the order I received from doordash is 4:28pm, and I arrived at the restaurant at 4:38pm and told me that it was early , This order is for pick-up at 5:24pm. I can only wait in the restaurant.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

gomo said:


> The biggest disadvantage of Doordash is that you can't cancel orders arbitrarily. Today I was waiting for a meal at a pizzeria and waited for 45 minutes. This order is an order requested by the merchant for delivery. The customer's online order pick-up time at the merchant is 5:24pm, but the order I received from doordash is 4:28pm, and I arrived at the restaurant at 4:38pm and told me that it was early , This order is for pick-up at 5:24pm. I can only wait in the restaurant.


Seems you do not know how to use the app in a profitable manner.

You can't cancel an order, but you can decline an order or unassign an offer.

In your situation, unassigning the order was the profitable plan


----------



## Mota-Driven (Nov 1, 2020)

Phoenix is a garbage market that’s over saturated. The decreased fares will continue, just like the other apps that do the same. But the problem is, isn’t the decreased fares, it’s the drivers who continue to deliver for $3.00. It’s brain dead drivers who actually
Contribute to the problem.


----------



## Flier5425 (Jun 2, 2016)

The customers that add a generous tip should be the ones most upset. They add a tip to make sure their delivery is prompt & well taken care of by the driver. If the drivers can't see this we have no ability to prioritize the proper orders. Having to use an educated guess to determine the best offers will make the system even more unreliable.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Flier5425 said:


> The customers that add a generous tip should be the ones most upset. They add a tip to make sure their delivery is prompt & well taken care of by the driver. If the drivers can't see this we have no ability to prioritize the proper orders. Having to use an educated guess to determine the best offers will make the system even more unreliable.


Couldn’t agree more! DD screws the best tipping customers so some jackass who doesn’t tip gets a better shot at getting his Popeyes.


----------

